# Turnouts compatible with 8' diameter Aristo Craft USA track



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I am planning a garden railroad utilizing Aristo Craft USA brass track where the curved track is mostly 8' diameter.
Does anyone know which turnouts of any brand are the most compatible with the 8' diameter curved track? That is, which turnouts could be used in place of a 8' diameter section and still maintain the 8' diameter. I expect some cutting and fitting since the linear lengths may not be exactly the same. I will be using manual turnouts.
Thanks in advance.

Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I mainly have experience with Aristo turnouts. While their Extra wide turnout is 10' diameter, I have found that it works well on 8' diameter curves also.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB or Train-Li would be your best bets. The Aristo turnouts are 4 foot and 10 foot diameter, and their #6 is way "larger". 

(Train-Li is not the brand, they are an importer of Train Line 45 and other high quality brands). 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne, the LGB 1600's are 8 foot diameter and work very well..

Piko's 35222 22 1/2 degrees and Train-Li ProSwitch Brass R4 are 8 foot diameter as well...


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

As always, thanks to all for the information. As a long time HO modeler and newcomer to Garden Railways, I appreciate the help in "climbing" the learning curve of G scale. Now to check for availability. Cost vs. quality would seem to favor Piko. At least based on Trainland prices. 

Wayne 

Knackered Valley Railroad 
Long Island NY


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Take a look at how the points fit to the stock rails. I looked at a piko curved switch recently and it was clear why the piko was cheaper.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Greg. Can't really tell about the Piko turnouts from the Trainland Web site pictures. They don't list the 35222 LH that I need anyway. Just the 35223 RH. I guess, like with most things, you get what you pay for. Aristo Craft turnouts seem to have a checkered reputation and LGB is much more expensive (more than twice the price of Piko. Besides, good luck finding Aristo Craft turnouts. At least some Aristo track is now arriving. Well, I can hold off until the Spring when I start laying track. The turnouts are for phase II expansion anyway. Thanks again. 

Wayne 

Knackered Valley Railroad 
Long Island, NY


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne, you get what you pay for. I have replaced all of my Aristo switches with LGB. Look around for used LGB 16000 series switches. A lot of people have gone from 8' diameter curves to larger diameters. When they did that they also had to go to larger switches. The longer engines and cars look better and run better on the wider curves. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wayne, I did not mention Aristo turnouts because they do not match the curves you have. 

I encourage you again to check out what Train-Li has because they have German quality with lower prices. 

LGB will last you forever, but they do have some limitations if you start using finer (closer to NMRA) standards. 

Greg


----------

